
Does JavaFX Spell The End Of AJAX? - amichail
http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3676226
======
Tichy
Why should JavaFX work if Java applets don't work? All those new frameworks
are completely useless because they require the installation of plugins or
executables on the client.

------
bls
Why invent a new language instead of using Javascript?

The goals of JavaFX are the same as the goals of Java ME and Java SE. Java ME
and Java SE have basically failed to live up to their expectations. Why not
fix Java ME and Java SE instead of inventing something new? And, why should we
expect that JavaFX will succeed where Java ME and SE have failed?

------
DaveStern
Hopefully this will end the horror that is writing Java GUI's in Swing, but I
am severely skeptical of this somehow knocking out AJAX. It'll probably do
well in the corporate world, where people actually use Java and where its "no
code needed" approach seems to be targeted, but I can't see serious developers
flocking towards it.

Of course, opinions can change when I actually see the damn thing, rather than
just hear Sun guys blathering on about it, but I doubt they will.

------
paul
Signs point to no.

------
russ
No.

------
sabat
Does it? Blogga, PLEASE.

~~~
umjames
Ha ha :) Was there something really wrong with AJAX? I gues s these products
are aimed at corporate drones who want AJAX for buzzword-compliance reasons,
not because they actually know anything about it.

